# Dove perch size/shape



## douglasabee (Nov 1, 2014)

I am looking for information on perch size/shape for a single dove. Cage size is 

is 24x20x20.

Should the perch be square or round? What is a good size (diameter)?

Is a single perch ok, or would 2 perches at different heights better?


----------



## The Blue Barred Loft (Oct 1, 2015)

Just as with any pet bird you want at the very least 2 and preferably 3 or more perches of different shapes, sizes, and textures to keep their feet exercised and healthy. Birds feet that aren't exercised because they are on the same type of smooth surfaced perch are not healthy feet and can grow sores on them that can become infected. This is especially important with parrots but it should be applied to any bird as they are constantly on their feet so unhealthy feet would be an issue for them.


----------



## douglasabee (Nov 1, 2014)

I have 2 round perches (basically sticks cut from a small tree limb) right now.

They have been in the cage for a couple years now, and I would like to change them. I have seen some posts that say 1/2 inch-3/4 inch square perches are best.

I have a 1x2 inch piece of new cedar from the hardware store that I planned om ripping in half and using. Would that be ok? Do I need to put the perches in the oven to heat them up to sanitize them? 

In response to the previous post, I could round one of the perches on 1 side so it's a different type of surface. Would that be suitable?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Is it a dove or a pigeon? I only ask because many people call their pigeons doves.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Article on Doves

Perches:

Doves are not fond of toys or swings like a parakeet. Save your money. They are fairly sedentary and spend most of their time standing on the perch and eating. It is important that you provide the appropriate perching alternatives for the doves. For sleeping and mating, they need a stable flat surface wide enough for the Dove to stand flat footed. A 2 inch by 1/2 inch thick board, cut to the same length as the perches that came with the cage makes a good flat perch. It will need to be notched appropriately to snugly fit the cage bars. For traction & easy cleaning, two long, clear, adhesive bathtub anti-slip strips are a good choice. You can also add round perches so the dove can exercise its feet and choose where it wishes to stand.



To temporarily improvise for a flat perch, you can place two or three round perches side by side to allow flat foot standing. Don't use sandpaper perch covers. The birds will pick at them for grit. Sandpaper contains aluminum oxide and is not safe for ingestion. A 3/4 inch diameter cloth rope perch and a wooden perch at different levels and locations in the cage provide the doves with alternative choices for better health for their feet. The wooden round perches should not be smaller than 1/2" diameter or larger than 3/4".
http://pet-doves.com/petdoves/dovebasics.htm


----------



## douglasabee (Nov 1, 2014)

It's a dove.


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

douglasabee said:


> I am looking for information on perch size/shape for a single dove. Cage size is
> 
> is 24x20x20.
> 
> ...


The doves I kept liked any perch that was big enough for cocktails on up. I like the bendable rope perches and the real tree branch types . I tried to leave it as open as possible in the middle so they can flap back and forth in the cage, most at being mid way high in the cage. I liked to give a solid floor as doves like to eat and forage their millet on the floor of the cage. I also had a round light weight basket I zip tied to an upper corner for the hens to nest and lay eggs in, I did not let them hatch but used fake eggs for replacements. It is good to let the hen sit her eggs until she and he give up. That may not be pertinent to you but just thought I would cover that.. Lol..


----------

